# Celebs you shouldn't fancy..........but do



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's a few of mine:





1. Rachel De Tham

2. Ruth Langsford

3. Fiona Bruce

4. Claire Sweeny

5. Jasmine Harmine


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Miranda July, and if anyone, on here has ever heard of her I would be amazed. though she is so talented


----------



## chrisj28 (Sep 20, 2008)

you have fine taste there my friend


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

T-Bag from Prison Break :ban:


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

id let anne robinson svck me off


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Carol Vorderman


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

sickchest90 said:


> id let anne robinson svck me off


I'd let fvcking Tony Robinson suck me off.... and the rest of Time Team. Filthy fvckers (literally)


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

never heard of any of them


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Milftastic Kate Garaway:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

freddee said:


> *Miranda July*, and if anyone, on here has ever heard of her I would be amazed. though she is so talented


Who is she?


----------



## Brightside (Jun 18, 2009)

freddee said:


> Miranda July, and if anyone, on here has ever heard of her I would be amazed. though she is so talented


She is awesome. She reminds me a lot of Lorrie Moore...


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

That smile does it for me!


----------



## muzi (Jun 3, 2009)

Nigella Lawson.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Sarah Beeney from Property Ladder!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Philippa Forrester


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

muzi said:


> Nigella Lawson.


DITTO Its those babylons !

:beer:


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

as a testosterone fuelled schoolboy i am ashamed to say i had a thing for vannessa feltz. Although in my defense i also had the same for denise van outen and the swimmer sharon sumthin that were on the show round about the same time.

Currently pink is givin me the horn, but i have never been interested in the lesbian look previously.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Denise Van Outen is a great shout, spurs me to think of Amanda Holden? but tbh i think people should fancy them


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Miranda July - for those who asked. Not my thing, but not bad all the same.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> and the swimmer sharon sumthin that were on the show round about the same time.


Sharon Davies was the swimmer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

muzi said:


> Nigella Lawson.


I think she is gorgeous, has brilliant t1ts and completely [email protected], and she can cook too


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Word!


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

T.F. said:


> Sharon Davies was the swimmer:


 and a fine job you have done of reminding me of her fantastic body. nice. :beer:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

sharon osbourne... id break her


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

gym rat said:


> sharon osbourne... id break her


You are a sick sick man...........seriously her norks arent even decent !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

dude, sharon is the ultimate milf


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Julia Hartley Brewer. Looks, Intelligence and Money. JACKPOT!!!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

El Ricardinho said:


> Although in my defense i also had the same for denise van outen


Van Outen is a great shout, she made breakfast TV as a schoolboy so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

More gilf than milf - who cares - I would still - await stick!


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

mel b


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

got to be rebecca from neighbours. this pic dont do her justice either!

http://neighbours.five.tv/files/imagecache/character_detail_main_image/images/characters/Rebecca_Napier.jpg


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

.......is it wrong to fancy a tit job from peggy mitchell?


----------



## fabio1992 (Jun 16, 2009)

Susanna Reid off BBC Breakfast anyone?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> got to be rebecca from neighbours. this pic dont do her justice either!
> 
> http://neighbours.five.tv/files/imagecache/character_detail_main_image/images/characters/Rebecca_Napier.jpg


I would insert upon her:beer:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Pectoral said:


> .......is it wrong to fancy a tit job from peggy mitchell?


sorry to disapoint you mate but shes only got one tit. she lost the other to cancer a few years back!



Jungle said:


> I would insert upon her:beer:


and yeah you know that. you watch neighbours mate?


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Milftastic Kate Garaway:


exactly who i was goona say

MIIIIIILF


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

solidcecil said:


> sorry to disapoint you mate but shes only got one tit. she lost the other to cancer a few years back!
> 
> and yeah you know that. you watch neighbours mate?


No, I used to. The picture was enough for me to come to that conclusion.

I watched neighbours when it was Madge and Harold, and that Holly Valance 

....not that Madge and Harold gave me the horn....honest


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> exactly who i was goona say
> 
> MIIIIIILF


I saw her in Ikea Edinburgh.....


----------



## AlanBud123 (Mar 27, 2009)

jean claude van damme - he's the main man


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

i would of had a right old perv


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

deborah meadon (spelling ?) off dragons den........ feels even more wrong now ive seen it on the screen lol


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Andrea Mclean...Morning television :tongue:

http://www.contactmusic.com/pics/l/sex_and_the_city_2_140508/andrea_mclean_1865898.jpg]


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

jontyb said:


> deborah meadon (spelling ?) off dragons den........ feels even more wrong now ive seen it on the screen lol


s

Yeah, that pretty wrong mate...you should be ashamed


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Jungle said:


> s
> 
> Yeah, that pretty wrong mate...you should be ashamed


I am lol. i'm still nursing a semi over that photo tho


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

coleen nolan probably for 2 very big reasons


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> that is ****ing sexy
> 
> alot of the people mentioned there is nothing wrong with lol most are sexy.


Yes true, but you've got to question the motives of how we come across them...I'm not admitting to anyone that I watch loose women......ooops


----------



## Flynnie_Guns (May 27, 2005)

:beer:


leonface said:


> Sarah Beeney from Property Ladder!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Dunno about shouldn't fancy but...

Scrap heap challeng - lisa rodgers.


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> lmao
> 
> well theres only one reason why i used to watch countdown
> 
> not anymore though :confused1:


Don't worry man....I'm sure they'll get Jo Brand back on the guest panel soon


----------



## Dan18 (Apr 25, 2009)

Vicki Butler-Henderson from fifth gear,defo worth a poke :laugh:


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Sian Williams from BBC Breakfast News


----------



## MOLLSKI (Jun 7, 2009)

Nitrolen said:


> Milftastic Kate Garaway:


 YES I WOULD DO THOSE PUPPYS SWEET JESUS


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

A extra fron Cori:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> Dunno about shouldn't fancy but...
> 
> Scrap heap challeng - lisa rodgers.


Yeah, she can tinker with my junk if she likes.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> Here's a few of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would shag them all more than once, why wouldn't you fancy these ladies?


----------



## bentleymiller (May 11, 2009)

Has to be christine Hamilton for me hahaha


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> More gilf than milf - who cares - I would still - await stick!


Now that's not good or the Deborah Meaden thing.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

my god...you lot gotta be joking,they would all get smashed anyway...or is it cos i'm older????

damn...whatever happened to the goal theory???

kids huh,too damn fussy!!!!!

and if we're talking daytime telly...what about fern britton,ricki lake chubbies?

all the female newsreaders would get the 3 holes and a heartbeat treatment!!!

i say this without any steroid treatment,and by no means desperate either!!!

just i believe in everyone needs love theory too!!!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Helen Mirren would get it


----------



## fabio1992 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jungle said:


> Helen Mirren would get it


Ahh man!

Practically shagging the queen then?


----------



## ManOnAMission (May 1, 2009)

Mr Eko said:


> i would of had a right old perv


I was having a good look at her cushions


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

fabio1992 said:


> Ahh man!
> 
> Practically shagging the queen then?


Whilst her Corgis watched on...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Helen Mirren would get it


hell yes...have you seen her bod at her age...damn...if it was good enough for bob hoskins,its good enough for me:lol:!!!

man...her in the kit and behind closed doors,sheeeeeeaaat!!!!

what we talking now GILF's?


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> hell yes...have you seen her bod at her age...damn...if it was good enough for bob hoskins,its good enough for me:lol:!!!
> 
> man...her in the kit and behind closed doors,sheeeeeeaaat!!!!
> 
> what we talking now GILF's?


I know this thread is taking a turn I think....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

lisa tarbuck

penny smith

francesca annis

fern britton

sam fox (now more than ever)

linda lusardi (skating era)

helen mirren

linda bellingham (mum from old bisto ads)

all the loose women

moira stewart

gail platt from corrie

cilla from corrie

both of the chicks from goodness gracious me

that judge off strictly come dancing

ruby wax

diane louise jordan

fergie (sarah, not alex)

ruth badger

brenda blethyn

beth ditto

geordie bird off ocean finance ad

ugly betty

carol vorderman

michaela strachan

others too numerous to mention

MILF mainly, god i need to pull one off now.........


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

hamsternuts...you scare me


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

Jungle said:


> I know this thread is taking a turn I think....





hamsternuts said:


> lisa tarbuck
> 
> penny smith
> 
> ...


jungle you kicked it off with mirren...thread turnt and and converted!!!!

MILF's n GILF's included!!!!

hamster you been wathcing too much TV bro... :lol: ...

saying this,i'd agree with all of this list too!!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle said:


> hamsternuts...you scare me


trust me, you have no idea

i barely scratched the surface there, and that's just the less obvious ones


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> trust me, you have no idea
> 
> i barely scratched the surface there, and that's just the less obvious ones


I can imagine your house....Mannequins everywhere, with pictures of each of the above on them. (CUT OUT OF THE SUN)

And then the masterpiece is a shrine dedicated to Barbara Windsor


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

june ackland from the bill

bird in corner shop in emmerdale

mariella frostrup

arabella weir

ronnie ancona

julia bradbury

deborah meadon from dragon's den

kate garraway

sian lloyd

catherine tate

faria alam

jade goody (rip)

bridget the midget

most female candidates off the apprentice

barbara windsor

joan simms (in her day)

all these are genuine too, i would plough any one of them, repeatedly


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Jungle said:


> I can imagine your house....Mannequins everywhere, with pictures of each of the above on them. (CUT OUT OF THE SUN)
> 
> And then the masterpiece is a shrine dedicated to Barbara Windsor


mmmmmmmm Babs.... i love to shag her, and make her say 'GET OUTTA MY PUB' upon climax

:thumb:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

rep for you nitrolen for starting this awesome thread


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> mmmmmmmm Babs.... i love to shag her, and make her say 'GET OUTTA MY PUB' upon climax
> 
> :thumb:


 HAHAHA! And I bet your not even joking


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

Deborah Meaden and Christine Hamilton....too far boys.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

hamsternuts said:


> *june ackland from the bill* ( i think i'd need to be a bit smashed for this one)
> 
> bird in corner shop in emmerdale
> 
> ...





hamsternuts said:


> mmmmmmmm Babs.... i love to shag her, and make her say 'GET OUTTA MY PUB' upon climax
> 
> :thumb:


hahahahahaaaaa:lol: gonna try rep you for that mate


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Willie said:


> Deborah Meaden and *Christine Hamilton*....too far boys.


even i wouldnt

and that's bad


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

At least you know she'd try some wild sh!t in the sack though.


----------



## Eklektik (May 15, 2009)

Katherine Jenkins... the classical singer..... Salivating at the thougt


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Eklektik said:


> Katherine Jenkins... the classical singer..... Salivating at the thougt


VETO ! She is fit as fu*k mate she doesnt count !

:ban:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Guys, your all picking sorts!!! The title says celebs you SHOULDN'T fancy..........although Deborah Meadon is taking the pi$$!!!

You need to be saying celebs that are NOT nice, but then you think, "actually, i would fcuk her!"

..................Fern Britton! You know you would!!! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Guys, your all picking sorts!!! The title says celebs you SHOULDN'T fancy..........although Deborah Meadon is taking the pi$$!!!
> 
> You need to be saying celebs that are NOT nice, but then you think, "actually, i would fcuk her!"
> 
> ..................Fern Britton! You know you would!!! :lol:


i've always wanted to do her

Dear Jim......


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

agreed, katherine jenkins is a hot chick. gotta put your neck on the line with the candidates.

babs windsor would defo get a length. hellen mirren is also in great nick, and you just know she would be right up for all sorts.

Hamsternuts moira stewart choice is just wrong..........lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Mine is Hazel Blears ! I hate the ginger bit*h with a passion but she has big jugs and l bet l could gt some brown lovin from her !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

I stand by my deborah meadon,and i'm gonna say blanche from corrie as well......up the ars*


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> agreed, katherine jenkins is a hot chick. gotta put your neck on the line with the candidates.
> 
> babs windsor would defo get a length. hellen mirren is also in great nick, and you just know she would be right up for all sorts.
> 
> Hamsternuts *moira stewart* choice is just wrong..........lol


she was a guest presenter on Have I Got News For You the other week, and looked awesome

she can stroke my meat anyday

you out there Moira?

you here me?

EH?


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

jontyb said:


> I stand by my deborah meadon,and i'm gonna say blanche from corrie as well......up the ars*


Fcuk me, when i saw Blanche i thought you were gonna say the one from The Golden Girls!!!!










Blanche is the one in the yellow by the way!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Got to say some sick choices there guys , mine would be Joanne lumly.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I always had a thing for sybil out of fawlty towers.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Trisha:


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

has anyone put lorraine kelly because i would


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

she would get smashed and ulrika johnson


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'd let fvcking Tony Robinson suck me off.... and the rest of Time Team. Filthy fvckers (literally)


FPMSL:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> trisha would deff get it, never realised befor :s
> 
> and to the fawlty towers one, i always had a thing for the little *blonde maid* in it cant think of her name.


Connie Booth:


----------



## Ramone (Jan 1, 2009)

fabio1992 said:


> Susanna Reid off BBC Breakfast anyone?


Yeah she has got a cracking figure. :thumb:


----------



## N2GB (May 23, 2008)

Sara Edwards.

Spoken to her a few times as her parents live in the village as I do she is often here visiting nice lady,,shame she married some major general:no:

think she only did that as she had`nt met me earlier  

I`m sure thats why and not because Im as common as muck:lol: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

barbra windsor ( aka - peggy mitchell )

helen mirren


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

KRS said:


> T-Bag from Prison Break :ban:
> 
> View attachment 27208


lol,,you will have to walk round with your hand in his pocket


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

Jungle said:


> Helen Mirren would get it


bit old now but fcuk me she looks horny


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Dan18 said:


> Vicki Butler-Henderson from fifth gear,defo worth a poke :laugh:


damn right

incidentally a note for all you perverts 82 year old june brown otherwise known as dot cotton is naked in the daily star today


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Dolly Parton


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Denise Welch:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

saw her in sainsburys where i used to work years and years ago

bang on mate


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Gordon Ramsay!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> *Dolly Parton*


To right-forgot about her:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

RedKola said:


> Gordon Ramsay!


He'll be round to yours if he's read that ! He's a game lad l hear !

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Nitrolen said:


> Trisha:


I had here in the back of my cab actually!! She's really nice (personality!), looks fcuk all like that now, really skinny with little picky hair! Think you should rethink that selection mate!!! 

Denise Welch = BOSH!


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

sickchest90 said:


> id let anne robinson svck me off


x2 that

that wink she does turns me on haha :whistling:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

RedKola said:


> Gordon Ramsay!





gemilky69 said:


> He'll be round to yours if he's read that ! He's a game lad l hear !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I heard all that stuff to do with him having an affair was a cover up. Apparantly he got caught with some rent boys! He's obviously give his missus a few quid to keep quiet and go along with the story!!


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

Rosko said:


> I had here in the back of my cab actually!! She's really nice (personality!), looks like fcuk all like that now, really skinny with little picky hair! Think you should rethink that selection mate!!!
> 
> Denise Welch = BOSH!


Well the thread says "Celebs you shouldn't fancy"


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Hulk Hogans missus or think it might now be his ex??

Anyone post a pic,i don't know how to do it


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

Jungle said:


> Well the thread says "Celebs you shouldn't fancy"


True!! Fair play!


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a soft spot for this guy! 

"Heeeeyyyy YOOOOUUUU GUUUUUYYYYS!" :lol:


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Rosko said:


> Guys, your all picking sorts!!! The title says celebs you SHOULDN'T fancy..........although Deborah Meadon is taking the pi$$!!!
> 
> You need to be saying celebs that are NOT nice, but then you think, "actually, i would fcuk her!"
> 
> ..................Fern Britton! You know you would!!! :lol:


dam, that sets my levels going lmao.


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

RedKola said:


> I have a soft spot for this guy!
> 
> "Heeeeyyyy YOOOOUUUU GUUUUUYYYYS!" :lol:


we should exchange numbers then :lol:


----------



## Rosko (Oct 15, 2007)

RedKola said:


> I have a soft spot for this guy!
> 
> "Heeeeyyyy YOOOOUUUU GUUUUUYYYYS!" :lol:


Everybody loves Sloth!!! Baby.............ruuuuth!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

RedKola said:


> I have a soft spot for this guy!
> 
> "Heeeeyyyy YOOOOUUUU GUUUUUYYYYS!" :lol:


Is that GHS?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

I love the way Sloths ears flap in the wind!  Get's me moist EVERY time! PMSL :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

What about a three some with these two milfs:


----------



## bigjers (Sep 15, 2008)

Well why the hell not may as well hit a blow up doll thoe pretty much the same thing.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Pat Butcher, What a woman.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Ex Hot Gossip Dancer - Viv Windsor- Emmerdale:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Pat butcher is a belter of a woman!  I'd bum her any day of the week! :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

RedKola said:


> Pat butcher is a belter of a woman!  I'd bum her any day of the week! :lol:


cough, you sure?


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

oooooooohhhhhhh aye :lol:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Edwina Currie:



You're not telling me she's not sexy .....ok- i'm gone!


----------



## Rocho (Mar 30, 2009)

I would! :thumb:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Bet was the foxiest/sexiest milf ever..........


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

Rocho said:


> I would! :thumb:


well done on posting two women that half the women would hump due to their sexiness

the points over there >

:lol:


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

lambert said:


> Pat Butcher, What a woman.
> 
> View attachment 27235


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Barack Obama!!!   Must be the ears again! PMSL :lol:


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.zoewanamaker.com/index_winter071.jpg

This bird is 60 and i still get a lazy on when i watch her in Harry Potter!!!


----------



## SwedeBKK (May 25, 2009)

Mariella Frostrup


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

tanya from eastenders


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Bloody hell. You guys really are a desperate load of f*ckers aren't ya?

I thought I was bad fancying the ginger one from girls aloud but this? Jeeeeesus :lol:


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

Kirsten Scott-Thomas????


----------



## Titchy Dan (May 14, 2009)

BassJunkie said:


> Bloody hell. You guys really are a desperate load of f*ckers aren't ya?
> 
> I thought I was bad *fancying the ginger one from girls aloud* but this? Jeeeeesus :lol:


As long as you keep your hands off Kimberly Walsh..... Shes mine!


----------



## BassJunkie (Nov 10, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> As long as you keep your hands off Kimberly Walsh..... Shes mine!


Have her :thumbup1:


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Anthea Turner:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

BassJunkie said:


> Bloody hell. You guys really are a desperate load of f*ckers aren't ya?
> 
> join us!
> 
> I thought I was bad fancying the ginger one from girls aloud but this? Jeeeeesus :lol:





Nitrolen said:


> Anthea Turner:


i can't believe i forgot to put her on my list, i'd marry her tomorrow


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bearman said:


> tanya from eastenders


of course tanya from eastenders!!!!

what about bianca???????

rickaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!!

or factory worker from corrie?

one,hold on two i would definately hammer the p*ss and sh*t out of...

married with children...ted's wife and the daughter....sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaat!!!!


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

anabolic ant said:


> of course tanya from eastenders!!!!
> 
> what about bianca???????
> 
> ...


Teds wife is in sons of anarchy on bravo now , and I still would!


----------



## driving iron 2 (Jun 5, 2009)

lorraine kelly...all day longxxx


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

hamsternuts said:


> i can't believe i forgot to put her on my list, i'd marry her tomorrow


I agree, Anthea Turner!


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

frankie, stephs mom from hollyoaks


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

natasha kaplinksky


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

tht chick form eastenders, used to be tht gangster mans daughter now is a copper on bill


----------



## Belinda (Mar 26, 2009)

Simon Cowell :blush:

Must be a power thing - no other way to explain it!!!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Beverly Callard:


----------



## RedKola (Nov 27, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Simon Cowell :blush:
> 
> Must be a power thing - no other way to explain it!!!


I like Simon too!  Dunno what it is about him....might be coz he's so cocky and very sexy with it too! :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

who's the plump milf from hollyoakes? mercedes' mum i think?

oh my good she's awesome


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

reps for the man who gives me her name!


----------



## dog5566 (May 28, 2008)

Carol Vorderman, and bevly chrusher, off star trek, but both togever?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

hamsternuts said:


> reps for the man who gives me her name!


myra mcqueen - real name is Nicole Barber-Lane


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

dog5566 said:


> Carol Vorderman, and *bevly chrusher*, off star trek, but both togever?? :lol: :lol:


yum!!!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

bearman said:


> myra mcqueen - real name is Nicole Barber-Lane


well done son.... she might be my favourite of all time, simply milftastic, i'd last 5 seconds if i/she was lucky!!!


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Almost all celebs are worth a shag, even if they are hideous, just because you can always sell the story to the News of the World or some other such purveyor of filth. Get some snaps and a video and you're proper quids-in!


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Kat Von D


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

hamster you are a disgrace, myra mcqueen???


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nobody said:


> Kat Von D


i think she still comes under the 'too obvious' category, but yeah, she'd get penis


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

nobody said:


> Kat Von D


No shame in fancying her, mate. Go for it. I'll hold her still :whistling:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

davetherave said:


> hamster you are a disgrace, myra mcqueen???


choose your words.... my hand is hovering over the neg button..... she is awesome, savvi?


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

i would defonately smoke eva :thumb:

and ad give cat von d a go going 2


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

18spike18 said:


> thats a celeb we deff *SHOULD fancy* lol
> 
> not many have read the thread title:lol:


Exacto mondo

A few more:



1. Sophie Raworth

2. Fiona Philps.

3. Amanda Holden

4. Sheila Ferguson


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

ok sorry here u go :whistling:


----------



## ano1987 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nitrolen said:


> Exacto mondo
> 
> A few more:


 wots wrong with theese? why shouldn't want to?


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

As Dr House......though the Crue T-shirt has made me want him even more - RAWWRRR!!!!!










Andy Cairns from Therapy?.......no idea why at ALL :laugh:










Munted, sexist, questionable taste in clothing......a proper man though - yes please!!!! (Obv I'm on about the character not the actor lol)










And I blame Dr Who for this one....


----------



## bearman (Feb 22, 2009)

cant believe i forgot about claire king and jill halfpenny!


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Helen Mirren & Suzanna Reed - HELL YEAH!

I'd tap both these pair .................... at the same time preferably!!


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Pat Phoenix:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Sally Phillips :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

nobody said:


> Kat Von D


I have to agree with you mate. I don't know what it is about her, but i find her sexy. I watch the t.v. show of hers, L.A. Ink and love it.


----------



## Lilly M (Dec 12, 2008)

i had a bad crush on edward woodward when he was in the equalizer


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Jennifer Coolidge....... stifflers mother


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

oh christ, so many to mention...

Jodie marsh...

Rebecca Loos...

Katie Price...

Sarah Harding...

:whistling:

i await youre negative reps :lol:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

The gingers are secretly doing it for me ..... :tongue: :whistling: :tongue:

Boris



Damien Lewis


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> oh christ, so many to mention...
> 
> Jodie marsh...
> 
> ...


celebs you shouldnt fancy..... but do.....

these are obvious, show some imagination man!


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

I just keep coming back to look at my ginger harem - there must be more gingers I'd like ....oh there is one in the bill as well I think....


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Charlie Dimmock :whistling: ...


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Moira Stewart










Emma Chambers from the vicar of Dibley










Thats all for now - i dont want to embarrass myself any more.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

CarbWhore said:


> Moira Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

CW - pmsl

bird from V of D and Charlie 'saggy tats' Dimmock ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Moira - I can kind of see ......


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Jem said:


> CW - pmsl
> 
> bird from V of D and Charlie 'saggy tats' Dimmock ..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Moira - I can kind of see ......


LOL There are plenty more i could name :innocent:


----------



## A.U.K (May 17, 2008)

Titchy Dan said:


> Kirsten Scott-Thomas????


Now thats class..


----------



## Deacon NWales (Jun 16, 2009)

All of the Loose women would get it

the mum off my parents are aliens (Citv)


----------



## boodika (May 24, 2009)

James Martin from Saturday Kitchen.... the man can cook!


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

delia smith


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Man you guys have some pretty high standards. Most of the bird in the pics id go out of my way to fook. Certainly not shouldn't fancy material.


----------



## Nathrakh (Apr 5, 2004)

For me - Michelle Gomez from Greenwing


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Kate Silverton:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

still too obvious these last few..... come on roll out the hideous pigs


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Pat Butcher


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Honor Blackman

Then:










Now:










If single I prob still would


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

nobody said:


> Pat Butcher


Pam St Clements is a lesbian, worst luck, nice one though


----------



## Mosford (Dec 20, 2008)

Dog the Bounty Hunters wife Beth



Her ankle bangers are immense!!


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

After her run on Celebrity Masterchef, Jayne Middlemiss would get a pumping.


----------



## Nitrolen (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty Lee:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Mosford said:


> Dog the Bounty Hunters wife Beth
> 
> View attachment 27465
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:ban:


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nathrakh said:


> For me - Michelle Gomez from Greenwing


Now we talking, that was the most insane program ever, I wish they would have continued it. :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

not read through them all but fern britton before she shed the skip would be a good 69


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## jack1980 (Jul 16, 2008)

HGH said:


>


Most definately!! And hopefully she would be utter filth as well!!


----------

